# Salmon Flavored Vodka



## meateater (Jun 29, 2010)

I just might have to find some. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.azcentral.com/business/articles/2010/06/29/20100629salmon-vodka-meat-flavored29-ON.html


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 29, 2010)

Sounds interesting, but I think that I'd like the Bacon Vodka better! http://bakonvodka.com/


----------



## meateater (Jun 29, 2010)

mythmaster said:


> Sounds interesting, but I think that I'd like the Bacon Vodka better! http://bakonvodka.com/


Hmmm......maybe bacon/salmon bloody mary's! I bet that would be interesting!


----------



## daddyzaring (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't really like  salmon.  I'd have to drink alot of regular vodka before I'd try any of that. lol


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 29, 2010)

I will have to get some of the Bakon Vodka and try it in a Bloody Mary!!


----------

